# HUDSON VALLEY / LONG ISLAND & NORTH / CENTRAL JERSEY | Projects & Construction



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a thread for the various cities and towns in the areas outside of the Majority Regional cities. Theres not enough content to form individual threads of each city or town or neighborhood.

*For Essex County , Harrison , East Newark , Kearny & Elizabeth Content see the Newark Thread
For Hudson County Content see the NJ Gold Coast Thread Here
For New York City Content , Heres the thread
For Stamford Content , Heres the thread
For New Haven - Bridgeport Content Heres the thread
*
**Some of it is cross posted from other members...on this Thread*

*Statistics *

*Hudson Valley *
Population : 2.3 Million 
Cities : Kingston , Poughkeepsie , White Plains , Mount Vernon , New Rochelle , Newburgh , Peekskill 
Counties : 7
Area : 5,222 Sq Miles 

*Long Island (Not NYC Portion)*
Population : 2.8 Million
Cities & Large Towns : Long Beach , Mineola , Hempstead
Counties : 2
Area : 2,826 Sq Miles

*Central Jersey *
Population : 3.4 Million
Cities & Large Towns : Elizabeth , Edison ,Woodbridge ,Lakewood ,Toms River ,Hamilton ,Trenton ,Brick ,Middletown ,Old Bridge ,Franklin ,Union ,Piscataway , New Brunswick
Counties : 5
Area : 1,847 SQ Miles 

*Northern Jersey*
Population : 1.8 Million
Cities & Large Towns : Morristown , Paterson , Passaic , Clifton , Hackensack , Fort Lee , Englewood , Garfield , Paramus 
Counties : 3
Area : 888 Sq Miles

I will post the back log of articles from the last year...

*Morristown*



> *Morristown council gives green light to transform ‘blighted’ Market and Bank streets*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://morristowngreen.com/2015/04/03/morristown-council-gives-green-light-to-transform-blighted-market-and-bank-streets/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Paterson



> *$100M Paterson hotel to break ground this fall*
> 
> By Joshua Burd, August 7, 2014 at 2:34 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.njbiz.com/article/20140807/NJBIZ01/140809794/$100M-Paterson-hotel-to-break-ground-this-fall


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Paterson​*


> * City non-profit gets approval to construct $4 million mixed-use building on Spruce Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://patersontimes.com/2015/03/03/city-non-profit-gets-approval-to-construct-4-million-mixed-use-building-on-spruce-street/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Paterson*​


> * New Paterson apartments offer homes and fresh start for former foster kids*
> 
> December 19, 2014, 6:50 PM Last updated: Friday, December 19, 2014, 6:50 PM
> By RICHARD COWEN
> ...


http://www.northjersey.com/news/new-paterson-apartments-offer-homes-and-fresh-start-for-former-foster-kids-1.1172862


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Paterson​*


> * Paterson apartment building sold for $8.7 million*
> 
> January 31, 2015 Last updated: Saturday, January 31, 2015, 1:21 AM
> By KATHLEEN LYNN
> ...


http://www.northjersey.com/news/business/building-fetches-8-7m-1.1262120


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hackensack​*


> *Long-anticipated downtown redevelopment takes shape in Hackensack​*By Myles Ma | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> on April 01, 2015 at 8:00 AM, updated April 01, 2015 at 8:08 AM
> 
> *HACKENSACK -- The city is changing. The signs are everywhere.*
> ...


http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2015/04/long-anticipated_downtown_redevelopment_takes_shap.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Mamaroneck​*


> *Mamaroneck approves transit-focused rezoning​*By Mark Lungariello
> The area targeted for the rezone centers around the village’s Metro-North station and is expected to encourage redevelopment of properties long discouraged from seeking permits due to a hodgepodge of zoning. The rezoning reduces the amount of nonconforming lots in the zone from 85 percent to 35 percent, according to Frank Fish of BFJ.
> 
> The change creates an overlay zone in the area around the village’s main thoroughfare, Mamaroneck Avenue, and allows for mixed-use buildings in the corridor. Bonuses would be included for developers that construct affordable housing units in residential buildings or build retail or restaurant space on the ground floor of residential buildings, which would be limited to four stories or less. The area, within a quarter-mile of the train station, is expected to be an attractive option for educated millennials looking for walkable communities and access to public transportation to Manhattan.


http://westfaironline.com/67759/mamaroneck-approves-transit-focused-rezoning/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Nanuet​*


> *Clarkstown aims to create transit village in Nanuet​*
> *Clarkstown is studying the idea of relocating the Nanuet train station closer to the hamlet's business district and new shopping mall.*
> 
> Khurram Saeed, [email protected] 12:02 p.m. EST January 16, 2015
> ...


http://www.lohud.com/story/news/transit/2015/01/15/nanuet-train-station/21834693/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison​*


> *Westchester Sets Affordable Housing Precedent in Harrison Development​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://blog.tstc.org/2015/03/13/westchester-sets-affordable-housing-precedent-in-harrison-development/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Mount Vernon*​
> * Fleetwood tower project wins critical votes *
> 
> Ernie Garcia, [email protected] 11:31 a.m. EST December 24, 2014
> ...


http://www.lohud.com/story/news/local/westchester/2014/12/24/fleetwood-tower-approved/20857983/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Mount Vernon*​


> *First Look: Library Square, 20 South Second Avenue, Mount Vernon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/01/first-look-library-square-20-south-second-avenue-mount-vernon.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*White Plains*​


> *White Plains to get 2 new apartment buildings*
> 
> Bill Cary, [email protected] 3:17 p.m. EST January 15, 2015
> 
> ...


http://www.lohud.com/story/news/2015/01/15/new-white-plains-apartments/21817223/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Wyandanch​*


Urbanica said:


> As mentioned, the Wyandanch Rising project has broken ground. Its a major coup for a hugely distressed community here on LI. From:
> 
> http://bettercities.net/article/major-transit-oriented-project-begins-suburban-long-island-20346
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Islip*

*Heartland Town Square *


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Hearing set for final Ronkonkoma Hub plan*
> 
> Originally published: January 5, 2014 5:39 PM
> Updated: January 5, 2014 8:48 PM
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/long-island/towns/hearing-set-for-final-ronkonkoma-hub-plan-1.6737433


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Hotel, apartments proposed for vacant Freeport site*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/long-island/towns/hotel-apartments-proposed-for-vacant-freeport-site-1.7207099


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So I finally visited Downtown Patchogue yesterday , very nice... I didn't do outside of Downtown Patchogue although I gave Babylon a nice overview...

*1.*

044 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*2.*

047 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*3.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*4.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*5.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*6.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*7.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*8.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*9.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*10.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*11.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*12.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*13.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*14.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*15.*

073 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*16.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*17.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*18.*

076 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*19.*

Patchogue Waterfront by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*20.*

Patchogue Waterfront by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*21.*

Steamboat on the River Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*22.*

096 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*23.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*24.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*25.*

Downtown Patchogue,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Rutgers Dorms in New Brunswick*


New Brunswick Rising - Rutgers Dorms by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Brunswick Rising - Rutgers Dorms by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Crossing at Hamilton*


028 by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Crossing at Hamilton Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Crossing at Hamilton Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


034 by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Crossing at Hamilton Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Apartment complex going up in Larchmont on the Eastern Side of the tracks just south of the Station*


Larchmont Rising by Corey Best, on Flickr


Larchmont Rising by Corey Best, on Flickr


Larchmont Rising by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------

